# ABS or PVC?



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I only use PVC


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ABS was never used extensively around here.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

If you're buyin'....you tell me....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I only use PVC is there any reason for a question...:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I only use PVC is there any reason for a question...:whistling2:


Ever get customers that say "pcp pipe" :laughing: I know damn well you have and so have the rest of you:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ABS pipe.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Why would you use one over the other?

In which application?

In housing it would be stubbed in PVC then we would be a bushing and fernco and go ABS into the house. Never understood why tho.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> Why would you use one over the other?
> 
> In which application?
> 
> In housing it would be stubbed in PVC then we would be a bushing and fernco and go ABS into the house. Never understood why tho.


Uh oh!
He said fernco!
Here we go!:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

One joint outside the building we use transition glue to make this change if PVC is the main, so no fernco needed.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Its easier for hacks and side jobbers to use ABS because you dont hafta prime it, and you can be a weakling because it dont weigh much. Why run PVC to the house and then transition to ABS, does someone else run the sewer line?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

One step PVC glue requires no primer.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ABS stinks when cut


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> In housing it would be stubbed in PVC then we would be a bushing and fernco and go ABS into the house. Never understood why tho.


These guys aren't talking about PVC sewer pipe outside the house. They mean like you see on those State-side TV shows where they plumb the entire house in PVC. We don't do that here - can't even get the fittings.

I only use ABS. PVC is for sewers and storm drains.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Why run PVC to the house and then transition to ABS, does someone else run the sewer line?


In 99% of houses around here, *yes*. The builder hires an excavator company that specializes in services. They do perimeter/storm drainage, the sewer line up to the house and in many cases the water service as well (and most of the ones I deal with do very good quality work). Then the plumber connects up to the sani stub and plumbs the house.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep, outside sewer does not require a licensed plumber to run it.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

i hate abs! it is never straight.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

ahhh. In either case prefer ABS. Someone else runs the sewer that we tie into. The fernco and bushing was the way it was done, i was a second year at the time.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Back in the seventies around here we still used cast iron under the slab and then ABS above the slab. Soon the smart folks discovered the superior, straighter PVC pipe and switched. 100% PVC around here now. Oh yeah and the skilled trades still like copper around here.:whistling2:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> One step PVC glue requires no primer.


What is this one step PVC glue? Never seen it.:blink:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Allowed here.

http://elchem.com/PlumbTite/2000_Series_Medium_HOT_Blue_PLUMB_TITE_PVC_Solvent_Cement.html


----------



## LAP (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow where I am the only ABS we see used in plumbing is in some manufactured housing, I had no idea anyone was still plumbing with that stuff. Also we are not permitted to use a one step cement.


----------

